# Tomcat Proxy eintragen



## reibi (23. Jul 2009)

Hallo ich möchte von einem Servlet über unseren proxy ins Netz. 
Weiss jemand wo man das bei Tomcat einstellen kann, dass das Internet nur über Proxy verfügbar ist ?

Danke und Gruess


----------



## Noctarius (23. Jul 2009)

Muss das nicht generell in der Konfiguration von Java eingestellt werden?


----------



## reibi (23. Jul 2009)

Jep kannste direkt dem Java mitgeben. Blos in dem ganzen GESCRIPTE von Startup und catalina ist das mit dem Optionen ganz schön schlecht.
Denke mir es müsste beim Tomcat auch irgendwo ein Config-File geben, wo man das eintragen kann.

Gruesslinger ;-)


----------

